# Do heartworm meds have an expiration date?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I can't find any expiration date on the packages of Wormshield & Heartguard (up to 25 lbs) that I have from when I owned Cam.

I just ordered a 6 month supply of Interceptor brand heartworm pills for up to 10 lbs, so I don't need the other stuff that I mentioned right now that is up to 25 lbs (I have it because they gave it to me when I had Cam). BUT one of these days Ollie could go to 10 lbs or more (at the rate he's going) and then I could use the Wormshield & Heartguard at that time. If not, then I'd be willing to give it away if anybody wants it.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Usually pills have a two year or better shelf life. Look closely on the box and see if you can see a date stamped on it, or even on the individual packages as well. I don't use that kind, but I believe the interceptor has a date stamped on it. I am at work so I don't know for sure.

PS I am so glad you have a new baby. I bet Cam is happy too!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I use the heartgard.. at the top it has a 'lot number' and below that is the expiration date ( in tiny letter to top right it tells you that's what the numbers are). They are pretty "long-lasting".. I got Naddie a new box this past fall and they are good till 11/2008.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ah ha! I found the dates! The Wormshield (this is Banfield's namebrand that I had leftover from Cam--5 tablets left) expires 1/08 and the Heartguard (which Ollie's vet gave me as a sample, just one chewable) expires 2/09. 

Well, if Ollie isn't near 10 lbs by the summer time I'll give it away that way it can be used monthly before the expiration date. I know lots of you here have other breeds that are bigger than 10 lbs and you could use it.


----------

